# Massey 50 questions



## Windowgoblin (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi,I have a old Massey 50 gas I'm trying to restore,there's a few parts I can't find.one is the drag link,I've been told just weld new end on it.the other part is the throttle,it won't stay in place,just pops back to idle,is there supposed to be a cork friction disc in it?.I've seen a dash mounted notched piece to hold throttle lever but can't squire one yet.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. A few references to the g=drag link problem are as you've been told. Get a new end piece and weld it on. Just make sure you have it oriented the right way so it fit back on.
There is a cork washer for the throttle...


http://fergusontractors.org/nfs/wp-content/uploads/technical-articles/Throttle-Linkage-Adjustment.pdf


----------

